# GP38-2 from GP40, pictures



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

A few months ago I did a kitbashed SD40 using an Aristo SD45 frame and the long hood from an Aristo GP40. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/58917/Default.aspx#58917
I was left with a perfectly good GP40 frame and trucks. The Aristo GP40 is a very smooth and powerfull loco so I didn't want to waste the frame. Then the light came on that all I would need is a USA GP38-2 long hood plus a couple more parts to make a very good running GP38-2 to match with my Cotton Belt GP40. It took a couple months but thanks to Tom Daly I was able to obtain one with all its castings. The shell was fairly easy to adapt to the Aristo frame. I chose a road number from a group of GP38-2's that S.P. obtained in a long term lease from Helms. They have a very distinctive look to them that is different from the other S.P. units. They are the only ones that I know of that have a vertical headlight and the nose SP on either side of the headlight rather than under it. The end sills are also rather sparse compared to other S.P. diesels. The model has my usual Airwire with onboard battery,Phoenix P5 sound and a FL4 decoder for ditch lights and roof beacon. Decals were done by Stan Cedarleaf. I still have a couple more things to do like brake hoses and wind wings.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Very nice! Good to see you building. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. Good detail. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, as usual Paul.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Paul,
That came out just great!
Very typical of your work.
Looks fantstic.
That did not take long at all.
Congrats.
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always a pleasure to see what comes from the engine shop in Gig Harbor..... A beautiful conversion, Paul..... Fabulous.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Paul,

As always, you did a beautiful job.









BTW, Are you using #1 Kadee couplers with the bottom, simulated hose removed?

-Ted


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,
I use Kadee #1 scale 1789's on all locomotives and most all rolling stock. Some rolling stock will get 820/920's. I have been cutting the pins off on my diesels,don't use them and I think it looks better without them. After I get the air hoses on the GP38-2 it will look better.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Paul, a beautiful loco in a beautiful setting!


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice job. Good detail, Great conversion!!!!


----------

